
A Google Video feature request (or: how having a better API could have gotten them more content) - weel
http://usr-share-morlock.blogspot.com/2007/06/google-video-feature-request.html
======
weel
I submitted this post to news.yc because, even though it is phrased as a
feature request to an established company, there is a lesson to be drawn for
startups. If Google had made it easier for me to enter metadata in bulk, they
would have gotten some valuable content and attracted more users.

